
Thoughts on Diaspora and Its Uphill Battle - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/11/diaspora/
======
benwerd
He's discussing a completely different service, which (as I read it) isn't
distributed: it simply reads centralized data.

I do agree that Diaspora probably doesn't have it quite right though. A
decentralized social web means decoupling ourselves from the idea of hard
social networks and communities. It's more about one-to-one, one-to-many and
many-to-many sharing in an ad-hoc way, where each person may have a different
interface and set of functionality.

